

Let's make a shit JavaScript interpreter in python.  Part two. - illumen
http://renesd.blogspot.com/2010/07/lets-make-shit-javascript-interpreter.html

======
natesm
Skulpt is Python implemented in JavaScript: <http://www.skulpt.org/>

Once this is done, I'd like to make a website that allows a user to request an
arbitrary number of nested interpreters.

~~~
wbhart
That's really nice. But why is it so hard to write a "console" in Javascript.
You know, like a python interpreter. Enter python, press enter, next line
prints the result.

Yeah, I know it's hard. I tried it myself, and it's a pain in the neck. Just
asking that's all.

